# Suche Grafikprogramm oder Funktion zum Anordnen von Bilder



## udo_the_man (15. Juni 2013)

Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm bzw. einer Funktion (z.B. bei Gimp), die folgendes macht: Ich habe X Bilder und möchte die auf einer Fläche von x mal y automatisch so anordnen lassen, dass quasi der Hintergrund vollständig von den Bildern bedeckt wird. Kennt ihr sowas?
Mir wurde bereits  ImageMagick mit der montage empfehlen. Ich frag mich, ob es da auch was mit ner UI gibt?

Danke!


----------



## Turbopage (16. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht ist hier was dabei, was du gebrauchen könntest:
http://www.netzwelt.de/alternative-zu/10603-imagemagick.html


----------

